

Is Google Wave the beginning of the end of email? - dmor
http://www.daniellemorrill.com/2009/07/is-google-wave-the-end-of-email/

======
jsz0
Of course not. Google Wave is not accessible to people who barely understand
e-mail and don't even use IM. (much less video chat, twitter, or any other
fancy new communications mediums) As part of our normal lives we have to
interact with these people on a frequent basis so you use the communication
tools they are comfortable with. In small, technically literate, circles it
may become a very valuable tool. In the real world people will still have to
write e-mails. It's 2009 and I still have a handful of business contacts who
reply to my e-mails with a request to call them on the telephone. This premise
is a prime example of practical real world usage meeting carefully constructed
bubbles of people who are highly prone to adopting new technologies.

------
HalcyonMuse
No. E-mail is too fundamental.

~~~
mahmud
We all love our text/plain communication, but it's the other 99% of internet
users that drag us kicking and screaming into fads. I didn't own a mobile
phone with video support until a few months ago when my sister had a baby and
I was added to her daily video-update list.

